

Tell HN: Take this idea: uber for dedicated colo rack units - andrewstuart

When is some bright startup going to create an uber for colocation hosting?
======
jethro_tell
Like a vps provider?

~~~
andrewstuart
No, like a marketplace for colo / dedicated hosting.

